# JD 111, question ????



## polarlys (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello, Been lurking here and reading JD and Gravely stuff. But a question has come up on a JD 111 that I'm working on and hope someone out there can help bail me out. I am replacing the engine on a JD 111. The new engine is a 12 hp BS and I swapped it today. All went well everything mated up just fine. I really did not expect any problems there but 2 things have arisen. 

1. Down below there are 2 pullys. One is the PTO clutch and all's well there. Above the PTO clutch is a single pully whose belt drives the trans. The pully is flat on one side and has a neck on the other. I did not remove it and would like to know if the neck goes up or down.

2. The tractor has a fuel tank under the seat. On the motor in the fuel line arrangment is some device attached to the engine cover. I was wondering if that device ( approx. 2.5" length x 1.5" wide x 0.75" thick) with fuel lines comeing in and out just before the carb. is some type of fuel pump. The replacement engine does not have any such device. It may have had a gravity feed fuel tank. Can this device be swapped to the new engine ?????

Appreciate any help from John Deere land.

Thanks,
Roger in New Jersey Bye


----------



## Rozwell_Ranch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Roger,

Send an email to me at 

" RFD_01 at hotmail.com "

and I will send you a PDF File on the JD 111 from my JD Commercial & Consumer Products CD.

There are exploded parts drawings and part numbers you may find useful.


----------

